# Mountain Bikers!!



## ntibbs (Oct 23, 2003)

Hey ladies, I need some advise.

I'm buying a new Yeti sb-95 and was wondering if any of you rode one. I'm getting a small frame, and the question I have is whether to set it up with a 140mm front shock.

Thanks all.....guys chime in here as well!


----------



## Liquid (Jul 9, 2012)

Jealous. Had my eye on that as well. What were you riding before? Would love to hear your thoughts on it after you get it!


----------



## funkins (Jun 24, 2005)

Yes 140...that bike is badass.


----------



## ntibbs (Oct 23, 2003)

*really like it*

wow...I was starting to think nobody cared .

I just got it 2 weeks ago, and have ridden i quite a bit. Really good bike, I chose 140 up front and am really glad I did. It's been really fun to ride, quality!! Gonna add a drop seat pretty soon! l


----------



## ntibbs (Oct 23, 2003)

*Really?*

Sorry for the rambling...just got in from a leftover show in winter park


----------

